# My beauty Tussan ^^



## Sailor Moon (Aug 1, 2005)

Here's 2 funny photos of my cutie, she is the love of my life ^_^ 










and here she's "helping" me folding the laundry ^^
http://www.pbase.com/mitsuki83/image/44005684


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

WOW - Tussan is one beautiful cat, I love that first pic!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

That is one Beautiful black cat  

I love black cats, and i must say yours is one of the most beautiful ones I have seen  

Eva x


----------



## Sailor Moon (Aug 1, 2005)

Tussan says "Thank you" =^.^=


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

WOW...Tussan is so beautiful :O Looks a lot like my Kitty!

*Hugs Tussan!*


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

WOW!!! 8O Look at that pure black silky looking fur with those bright green eyes! Does he/she have any other colors on it? Or just pure black?


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

beautiful kitty! and i love your signature! sailor moon is the best! 

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I thought you would name you're cat Luna? :wink: Love Sailor Moon and you're cat!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

wow stunning cat! I love black cats!


----------



## TJ_Kloie_PC_Lover (Aug 2, 2005)

Ah so pretty!!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love that 1st picture, she looks so surprised 8O


----------



## Sailor Moon (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, she is only black..no other colors.





kitkat said:


> I love that 1st picture, he looks so surprised 8O


It's a she :wink:


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

HE'S GORGEOUS! :love2


----------



## Sailor Moon (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you so much..tussan is very happy for all the nice comments ^_^


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

She is a gorgeous cat. Love that pic.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is just gorgeous!!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Excellent close up


----------



## Sailor Moon (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

love black cats


----------

